# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Tìm hiểu về nội soi dạ dày – Một số điều cần chú ý trước và sau khi nội soi

## nghianv

Giáo sư Tiến sĩ Hà Văn Quyết – Giám đốc Bệnh Viện Đa Khoa Bảo Sơn đã cho biết nội soi dạ dày là kỹ thuật tiên tiến hiện đại  trong việc khám và chữa các bệnh về dạ dày. Các bước nội soi dạ dày được diễn ra nhanh chóng an toàn và đem lại kết quả chuẩn xác nhất. Và để quá trình nội soi đạt kết quả tốt nhất thì bệnh nhân cần chú ý đến một số vấn đề trước và sau khi nội soi. Mời bạn cùng chúng tôi đi tìm hiểu chi tiết qua bài viết này:

*Nội soi dạ dày là gì?*

Nội soi dạ dày là phương pháp giúp quan sát trực tiếp hình ảnh bên trong dạ dày. Các bác sĩ sẽ đưa ông nội soi có gắn camera vào trong dạ dày thông qua miệng. Điều này sẽ giúp các bác sĩ quan sát được dạ dày bị tổn thương thông qua hình ảnh truyền về. Nội soi dạ dày có thể phát hiện ra các tổn thương rất nhỏ, các vết loét, xuất huyết hay ung thư, thậm chí có thể xét nghiệm để tìm ra vi khuẩn Helicobacter Pylori. Ngoài ra, nội soi dạ dày cũng là một trong các phương pháp giúp đánh giá kết quả của quá trình điều trị bệnh dạ dày. Vì vậy, nội soi dạ dày có ý nghĩa vô cùng quan trong trong việc chẩn đoán và điều trị các bệnh lý về dạ dày.


Hình ảnh Giáo sư Hà Văn Quyết trực tiếp nội soi dạ dày cho bệnh nhân tại Bệnh Viện Đa Khoa Bảo Sơn

_Tìm hiểu thêm về Bệnh Viện Đa Khoa Bảo Sơn tại: https://twitter.com/baosonhospital2_

Thông thường, người ta thường thực hiện nội soi dạ dày thông qua đường miệng, tuy nhiên, do ống nội soi tiếp xúc trực tiếp với lưỡi gà, vòm khẩu cái và đáy lưỡi nên gây ra cảm giác khó chịu và buồn nôn cho bệnh nhân. Ngoài thực hiện nội soi qua đường miệng, bệnh nhân có thể lựa chọn phương pháp nội soi khác để tránh tình trạng buồn nôn, khó chịu cũng như tâm lý lo sợ trước khi nội soi như nội soi dạ dày gây mê hoặc nội soi qua đường mũi.

*Những đối tượng cần nội soi dạ dày*

Tại Bệnh Viện Đa Khoa Bảo Sơn (https://ello.co/baosonhospital) hầu hết những bệnh nhân khi nội soi đều có các triệu chứng liên quan đến bệnh lý dạ dày như khó tiêu, ợ hơi, ơ chua, đau vùng thượng vị, buồn nôn, nôn… hoặc các triệu chứng xuất huyết như nôn ra máu, đi ngoài ra máu.

Bệnh nhân trong quá trình điều trị dạ dày, nội soi dạ dày để đánh giá hiệu quả của quá trình điều trị.

Kiểm tra, phát hiện sự có mặt của vi khuẩn Helicobacter Pylori giúp xác định nguyên nhân gây ra viêm, loét dạ dày – tá tràng.

*Nội soi dạ dày cần lưu ý điều gì?*

Trước khi tiến hành nội soi dạ dày, bệnh nhân cần phải chú ý những điều sau để quá trình được thuận lợi:

Giữ cho dày dày luôn trống bằng cách nhịn ăn ít nhất 4 – 6 tiếng trước khi nội soi, tốt nhất nên nội soi vào buổi sáng.Không uống các loại nước có màu, các loại nước uống có gas làm ảnh hưởng đến quá trình quan sát của bác sĩ.Không sử dụng các loại thuốc băng se niêm mạc dạ dày như các thuốc trung hòa acid dịch vị…Thông báo cho bác sĩ tình trạng sức khỏe hiện tại như đang mắc các bệnh khác hoặc đang sử dụng các loại thuốc nào nếu có.Nên đi khám cùng người thân để có thể chăm sóc hoặc đưa về nếu cần thiếtSau khi nội soi 1 – 2 tiếng, bệnh nhân có thể ăn nhẹ, sử dụng các loại thức ăn dễ tiêu như cháo, súp…

*Một số điều cần lưu ý đối với nội soi dạ dày có gây mê:*

Bệnh nhân cần thông báo cho bác sĩ nếu có tiền sử dị ứng, mẫn cảm với các loại thuốc gây mê,…Sau khi nội soi, cần phải được đưa đến phòng hồi sức, nếu có bất kỳ dấu hiệu gì bất thường, cần thông báo cho các y bác sĩ để có thể kịp thời xử lý, tránh xảy ra những hậu quả không đáng có.Không tự ý lái xe về nhà

Một số vấn đề có thể gặp sau khi nội soi dạ dày như buồn nôn, chướng bụng, đau họng, … các triệu chứng này có thể tự hết hết sau vài ngày.

Để đặt lịch khám và tư vấn của Giáo sư Hà Văn Quyết tại Bệnh Viện Đa Khoa Bảo Sơn các bạn có thể liên hệ tại http://tamsoatungthubaoson.over-blog.com - Hotline 0915850770 hoặc đến trực tiếp tại địa chỉ 52 Nguyễn Chí Thanh Hà Nội.

----------

